# Chain to chain connectors on anchor chain



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

We purchased a new-to-us boat (Catalina 34) this fall that came with a primary anchor rode with two chains (5/16"?) connected by a quick-link chain connector (first picture below). However, I'm Not sure that I like the two chains being connected.

Is the quick-link up to the task (if properly sized)? Or should I replace it with a mid-link connector (second picture) or link w/ peened rivets (third picture)?

I've also got a secondary anchor rode (1/2" 3-strand line, 1/4" BBB chain), but prefer the the larger chain of the primary if the connection is ok. What do you think?

Quick-link similar to what's on the primary chain in question:









Possible mid-link alternative: 









Possible riveted connector alternative:


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

I saw once a test on a magazine about riveted connectors: they take less than half the charge than of the rest of the chain. On that test the best alternative was a rivet connector welded permanently.

Regards

Paulo


----------



## Andrew65 (Dec 21, 2009)

Great question! I don`t have any knowledge to add so I will be following the thread to learn about it also.


----------



## PhilipStevens (Mar 24, 2002)

You may be interested in the testing of various chain connectors from this site in the UK


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I use the C riveted one and the boat hasnt sunk yet. Its at the 50 meter join so I dont use it often. When I do use it I put a 1 foot pice of chain over the join and shackle it.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Mark, can you comment further on your chain splice? Do you sister in a section of chain around the splice and then shackle it to your anchor chain? Why not forego the “C” link altogether and use the shackle directly?

Speaking of chain – we are a little more than two years away from taking our Catalina 34 down the West Coast of Mexico. I was thinking of going to an all chain rode consisting of ¼ inch proof-coil and 200-250 total length shackled to a 35# ROCNA or Manson anchor. Your thoughts? (not sure, but I might have asked this question before). Do you recommend getting a chain gypsy replacement to the capstan head?


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

GeorgeB said:


> Mark, can you comment further on your chain splice? Do you sister in a section of chain around the splice and then shackle it to your anchor chain? Why not forego the "C" link altogether and use the shackle directly?


Because a shackle wont go through the gypsy.
So when the C link comes up through the gypsey I shackle the one foot long bit of chain losely either side of the C link. It takes a slim shackle to go through the chain.



GeorgeB said:


> Speaking of chain - we are a little more than two years away from taking our Catalina 34 down the West Coast of Mexico. I was thinking of going to an all chain rode consisting of ¼ inch proof-coil and 200-250 total length shackled to a 35# ROCNA or Manson anchor. Your thoughts? (not sure, but I might have asked this question before). Do you recommend getting a chain gypsy replacement to the capstan head?


I have 100 meters of 3/8ths inch (really 10mm) chain in the 2 pieces joined. Thats 330 feet.
In the next few months I would like to replace it with one length of 10mm about 80 meters long (Iv'e never used the full 100 meters and the extra is a pain to put the last few meters in without making a hill jambing the bottom of the gypsey.

I think you might like to look at the 250 feet instead of the 200 feet. 250 = 76 meters. Thats a good amount. 200 ft (60 meters) is a little short. imho.

I dont know what you mean by a 'chain gypsy replacement'. If you mean you've had half chain half rode, then yes I agree to get rid of the rode and have the gypsy for chain 

Lots of chain is good. I know it gets expensive.

Mark


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

George, try 5/16. Also you can purchase "Anchor" brand chain from industrial supply house's at a much better price then WM. It come in 550' barrels. Maybe you can find somebody to split a barrel? 275' seemed to work fine in mexico for us and in the So. Pacific. I've cut off the first few feet a couple of time and regularly end for ended the chain and have had it regalvanized twice since leaving in 99. good luck.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Mark, Aventyr60, thanks for the inputs. My Catalina 34 (cruising “sling” weight will be between 15,000-16,000 pounds) has a Maxwell (V500?) windlass with a rope-rode capstan. They make a gypsy/capstan combo head windlass that will work with ¼ regular coil chain and an all-gypsy capstan head for ¼ inch proof (BBB) coil. I will need to check if they sell a gypsy head for my windlass that will accept 5/16 chain. If I go 5/16, do I need it as schedule BBB? I currently have 40’ of the stuff on my “cruising” anchor and it is heavy and I have to hand-over-hand it into the boat. What I’ve read in the charts, ¼ inch is acceptable. What do you guys with real practical experience think? As I am about two years from heading South, I figure if I start shopping now, I’ll be able to score a bargain on ground tackle. Thanks again, and I’m really enjoying this discussion.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

On a related issue, the shackle on our anchor is a standard rounded shackle and clevis that _just_ won't pull through the cheeks of the bow roller, meaning I have to lean over the pulpit, lift the chain off the roller and set the anchor shank on the roller to get the shackle past.. what is everyone's choice for chain/anchor connection?

The various swivels look like they'd pass through but they seem a) unnecessary and b) worrisome from a strength perspective. The mid-link connector shown above looks like a possibility..


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I think you will do better with the 5/16 HT G4. Be suspect of cheap chain.

I switched to a bullet style chain to anchor connector as I grew tired of having to help the anchor over the roller. The brand I forget....cruiseheimers.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

GeorgeB said:


> ¼ inch is acceptable. What do you guys with real practical experience think? As I am about two years from heading South, I figure if I start shopping now, I'll be able to score a bargain on ground tackle. .


I don't know. 
You could try cheating and ask the chandler what they sell most of to that size boat. If you ask enough you might get a good idea.

You are right about having the time to buy when the price is right. When cruising I always have to buy when I need something, not when a sale comes up 
If you always have your big list and some available cash and keep the beady eye out I think you could have a real wad of cash being at the right place/time. Maybe sharing a full drum of chain with another boat (etc) could give you a bulk discount?

Mark


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

GeorgeB said:


> If I go 5/16, do I need it as schedule BBB? I currently have 40' of the stuff on my "cruising" anchor and it is heavy and I have to hand-over-hand it into the boat. What I've read in the charts, ¼ inch is acceptable.


I think HT/G4 chain is suppose to have about twice the working load of BBB, so 1/4" HT or 5/16" BBB might suffice, but you'll save some weight with the smaller HT.


----------

